# Remote Billing and Coding position wanted



## Ctnelson (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi I am seeking a remote work at home billing and Coding position in the Atlanta area.  I just recently completed classes for my CPC Certification which I will be taking the exam in Sept.  I have 8 years experience in claims Processing and coding.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a good read to prepare you for remote coding, There is a list of companies at the bottom that hire remote coders. You will have to visit their website and contact them to see if they are hiring though.

http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Good luck!


----------



## msdmcfadden (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you! Very helpful!


----------

